# Merry Christmas



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

*Wishing Everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!*


Lets see some pictures of your Christmas Poos.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a beautiful picture of Maggie. Merry Christmas Barb, and all the best for 2016.:smow:


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Merry Christmas to you and the very best in everything? Is Margaret getting any gifts this Christmas? Was thinking of getting something from my favorite one stop shop. http://www.petstreetmall.com/dog-supplies/ They seem to be having discounted prices for the season. I just haven't wrapped my mind around what to get. sigh!


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

*Merry Crimble everyone*

Havew wonderful holidays wherever you may be


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all. Freddie is planning on having a relaxing few days......


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous Maggie as always - she is just so perfect 

Thank you Pippin  fab picture

Think we are with Freddie on the relaxing times 

My pair have decided their favourite place is in front of the fire


----------



## Emilylorna (Aug 14, 2016)

Happy Christmas from Lenny pup! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Beautiful photo of a lovely Maggie


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The girls have just done the first of their Christmas posing 










Happy Christmas to all from me, Molly and Chance


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Happy Christmas from us x
My lot say they would much rather dash around in the wood than be dressed up for Christmas! Sorry about the less than perfect pictures - just using my phone, not proper camera.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you all. May 2017 be filled with love, peace, joy and light.


----------

